# Micranthemum 'Monte Carlo' - how best to plant?



## Willcooper (May 31, 2015)

Aqua07 said:


> Hi all:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




To plant you’ll want to break it apart into clumps for fastest spreading once it gets going. If cramped and don’t need it to spread quickly just plant the whole thing. Provide at least moderate lighting (so choose wisely where you place it), nutrients (nutrients in the substrate is ideal) and co2 is recommended but not required. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quagulator (May 4, 2015)

Make sure to rinse away the clear media they were grown in, then break into clumps and plant away, it helps to place a little substrate on top of the clump after you planted it to help keep a little extra weight holding it down.


----------



## Aqua07 (Jul 9, 2012)

Ok thanks.

Did as told. The roots / runners are all over the place in terms of orientation in one big tangled clump. It is impossible to align up all the roots/runners downwards and place into substrate. I guess planting of these plants it's not expected that one does any form of trying to string and align all these runners into one orientation and then place into substrate?

I just pulled a few bunches out, and pick the side that has the most runners and pressed into substrate. I have no idea if I"m doing this correct. First time planting such plants.

Any feedback reassurance will be helpful.

Thanks





Quagulator said:


> Make sure to rinse away the clear media they were grown in, then break into clumps and plant away, it helps to place a little substrate on top of the clump after you planted it to help keep a little extra weight holding it down.


----------



## Kubla (Jan 5, 2014)

I'll preface this by saying I've never dealt with monte carlo. I usually trim the roots when they're long. Actually I usually trim when planting even if they aren't particularly long. I do it with aquatic and terrestrial plants. It seems to work fine YMMV. I also try to hold the plant with tweezers extending far enough past the base of the plant to help hold the roots out straight. Push the tweezers too deep into the substrate, remove the tweezers, then pull the plant out to the proper depth. This will help pull the roots back out straight and going in the right direction. I always cut plants apart with runners before planting.


----------

